# 2015 F250 Super Duty front coil springs. Question



## Nightdragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Picked up a SnowEx HDV 9’6” 950lb plow this summer for the truck. Have already installed a set of Timbren’s in the front. Also looking at throwing in a set of Cargomaxx HD coil springs, are they worth spending the money on? Do y’all think they are needed? Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

What are the stock springs? 

Have you installed the plow yet? If not, see how much it squats with the plow on (raised) first. You might be fine as is. 

You don’t want the suspension sitting on the Timbrens with the plow raised.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes , check your door jam sticker for the front spring rating . I changed to adjustable front air bags . I like them better than timbrens . Heavier coil springs will make for a stiff ride all the time .


----------



## Nightdragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Just over an inch drop between plow up and plow down currently with Timbrens in. Front axle 4800lbs according to the sticker


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nightdragon said:


> Just over an inch drop between plow up and plow down currently with Timbrens in. Front axle 4800lbs according to the sticker


is it resting on the Timbrens with the plow up?

had a 2006 f350 CC 5.4l that i had my Western MVP 8.5' with wings on (close to 1,000 lbs); came with the 4,800 springs.

I would scrape the edges of the wings alot when driving around, so replaced the springs with 6,000 lb. They reduced the sag by about 1.5" if I recall.


----------



## Nightdragon (Sep 18, 2020)

seville009 said:


> is it resting on the Timbrens with the plow up?
> 
> had a 2006 f350 CC 5.4l that i had my Western MVP 8.5' with wings on (close to 1,000 lbs); came with the 4,800 springs.
> 
> I would scrape the edges of the wings alot when driving around, so replaced the springs with 6,000 lb. They reduced the sag by about 1.5" if I recall.


Yeah she's down on the Timbrens with the plow up.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nightdragon said:


> Yeah she's down on the Timbrens with the plow up.


you don't want that to happen; it'll probably wreck the Timbrens pretty quickly if there's constant weight on them. Not good for the underlying components either.


----------



## Nightdragon (Sep 18, 2020)

seville009 said:


> you don't want that to happen; it'll probably wreck the Timbrens pretty quickly if there's constant weight on them. Not good for the underlying components either.


Yeah kind of what I was thinking. New heavy springs it is lol.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My factory springs are 5600 and I still use air bags with a 9.2 Boss v-blade . In the summer I reduce the air to 12 lbs .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My opinion on Timbrens is fairly well known...they're a scam. 

I had them on 2 '05s and the frames broke right behind the front axle. Not being an engineer or physics major I figured this much out. Basically they are just a replacement bump stop but taller than OEM. So when you bottom out on that bump stop, despite being made of rubber, that energy is transmitted somewhere...which is to the frame. The weakest point in the frame will fail eventually because of that energy being transmitted to that point.

So if it were me, I'd throw the Timbrens away, reinstall factory bump stops and buy airbags. Or those variable rate coil springs. 

We tried heavier springs on my RAM 2500 (wonder what towing capacity it has) and it made the truck just about undriveable when the plow was off. Ended up with airbags and it rides fairly nice and carries the weight far better.


----------



## Nightdragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My opinion on Timbrens is fairly well known...they're a scam.
> 
> I had them on 2 '05s and the frames broke right behind the front axle. Not being an engineer or physics major I figured this much out. Basically they are just a replacement bump stop but taller than OEM. So when you bottom out on that bump stop, despite being made of rubber, that energy is transmitted somewhere...which is to the frame. The weakest point in the frame will fail eventually because of that energy being transmitted to that point.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a new set of heavy duty springs coming out of Michigan spring right now. I'll keep the stock springs and maybe swap them back in come spring. I'm not a fan of air components, they don't like me for some reason lol.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just curious , what is the spring rating of the heavy duty ones you are getting ?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nightdragon said:


> Yeah I have a new set of heavy duty springs coming out of Michigan spring right now. I'll keep the stock springs and maybe swap them back in come spring. I'm not a fan of air components, they don't like me for some reason lol.


I don't think the unloaded ride with the 6,000 lb springs is bad at all (using a Superduty). Rather than swapping springs out each year, lower the tire pressure first, as that may accomplish the ride you want. I run 72psi in all four tires all year.


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm running super spring ssc-33 in the front of my 2013 f350 rated at 3750lbs per side =7500lbs and 22" tall vs stock plow prep 3000lbs per side = 6000lbs at 19.5" tall. so practically a cobbled together level kit with taller springs and more capacity. You would need to run drop radius arm brackets to correct caster angle, but I dont think it is harsh by any means unloaded


----------



## MohawkHS (Dec 12, 2020)

Nightdragon said:


> Picked up a SnowEx HDV 9'6" 950lb plow this summer for the truck. Have already installed a set of Timbren's in the front. Also looking at throwing in a set of Cargomaxx HD coil springs, are they worth spending the money on? Do y'all think they are needed? Any suggestions are welcomed.


Throw 1500 pounds behind the rear wheels and it will dramatically level things out. I was in same boat with factory springs and had 1000 pounds of sand bags in bed & it still nose dived especially with heavy diesel. Last night I added another 400 and it must be the perfect weight ratio cuz it made a huge difference.


----------

